# Norcal century



## Scott speedster (Aug 15, 2010)

I have been off my bike for almost 2 years and want to get back in shape and am looking for a beginer friendly century in Jan or feb in norcal. Thanks any training hints would be great also thanks


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Here's a ride list:

http://www.bbcnet.com/RideCalendar/default.aspx

Foxy's Fall Century and the Riverbank Cheese and Wine Century in October are pretty easy.

As for training you might try a few metric centuries first.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

Foxy is sooner than you wanted but suppose to be pretty easy. I'm doing it with a couple of friends that don't ride all that much anymore either. For training rides you can't beat "Worlds Most Beautiful Bike ride", around Lake Tahoe. It's easy as far as elevation change and you can do the 35 or 72 miler.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Foxy's and Riverbank have metric century options, although I think they skip the good parts.

In regards to the ride list, check back in a few months to see if rides are added for January and February.


----------



## Scott speedster (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.... will check back....


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

There's a fun metric in November in Lodi - yes, I know it's earlier than you hoped but would be good training.
It's well supported and completely flat
http://www.deltavelo.com/giro_d_vino.html


----------

